# Small batch for anodizing



## Panaphonic (Aug 3, 2009)

I was interested in having 1-3 flashlights anodized in either black/natural HA or plain black (depending on what's available and pricing). I was looking for someone reputable with some experience, preferably a CPF'er.

Is there anyone on CPF that could do this?(provided they have references)

OR Is there a company that could get the job done?


----------



## jch79 (Aug 3, 2009)

Depending on where you are, there should be plenty of companies that can do this for you - you'd just have to wait for them to be in a batch with other stuff, since you only have a few lights.

I'd ask to see samples of their products first, to make sure that it looks good (looks aren't always important to some parts).

As for people on CPF, there are a few people who have done runs, but none that I know of right now.

:thumbsup: john


----------



## Panaphonic (Aug 7, 2009)

I've gotten several quotes, cheapest being $175; If anyone can beat that or if I can buy into a group situation drop a PM to mull things over.


----------

